# MOD A MRV WITH A P7



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 9, 2008)

can anyone mod my MRV with a P7 D-BIN?


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 9, 2008)

it's a single mode MRV which runs on 2xcr123a's at the moment!


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 9, 2008)

2-3 modes would be good!
i have a OP reflector at the moment!

battery: i have 18650's or cr123a's....which ever you think would be the best for runtime and performance

thanks!


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 16, 2008)

datiled is doing the mod for me!!!


----------

